# Loading 1959 18 ft Lone Star El Dorado onto trailer..



## monriverguy (Jun 4, 2018)

Hey all i have this boat not sure what is the best way to load it back onto the trailer , The trailer only has 5 inch rollers down the middle and a bunk on each side , dont think it was made to be power loaded but very big boat so was wondering if any of you out there has ever seen or loaded one of this size by your self.............

Thanks to all


----------



## LDUBS (Jun 5, 2018)

Sure, but each boat is going to be different. Back the trailer in until about 2 feet of bunks are still out of the water (2' is just a guess on my part). Pull the boat on with a bow line as far as you can. Then hook the winch cable/strap and winch it up snug to the bow stop pad. As you slowly pull the trailer out the boat will hopefully settle right down onto the bunks. 

If you feel you are really straining to winch it up, then back the trailer in a little more. If you feel the boat is floating all over the place, then pull the trailer out just a little. 

You could also probably drive it on. I quit doing that cause I would have a hard time crawling over the bow. Either way, backing the trailer in just far enough but not too far makes things easier.


----------



## jethro (Jun 5, 2018)

Every new to me boat I have gotten has been a learning process to load. My newest has been a real challenge, it's a huge tin on a big bunk trailer. I have launched it a dozen times and I still haven't gotten it loaded perfect yet. One of these days!


----------



## eshaw (Jun 5, 2018)

Let me say, I feel your pain. All I can contribute is the old adage practice makes perfect.


----------



## bcbouy (Jun 6, 2018)

polymer bunk glides made loading/unloading my new boat so much easier.


----------



## jethro (Jun 7, 2018)

bcbouy said:


> polymer bunk glides made loading/unloading my new boat so much easier.



Yep, I'm getting some of those for sure.


----------

